# Happy birthday frederick!!!



## Chrislight (Jun 4, 2005)

Hee hee...thought I would reveal the birthday boy. :D You're how old??? :shock: (just kidding!) Wishing our forum founder a beautiful and joyous day (6/5)...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FREDERICK! *


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 4, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :D ..sorry i dont have a present for you :(


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy birthday Fred!!!


----------



## IvanP (Jun 5, 2005)

wehehehehehheeee Haaaapy Birthday, sir!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 5, 2005)

For he's a joly good fellow, for he's a joly good fellow... that nobody can deny! So glad you're of legal drinking age now...


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 5, 2005)

Have a great one Fred. I sent you the new John Williams Sample Collection for Gigastudio/Kontakt2/EXS. It is a 1,000 gigabyte library and also comes with the Williams Tool, a special plug-in performance tool that allows any theme to be transformed into a Williams-styled masterpiece. 

It was bitch to get this since it's only in the beta-testing stage and John Williams himself has to approve every single note and every single sample. For some reason, Spielberg also is involved, maybe from the financial POV.

Okay, I'm sorry, I was just dreaming. But have a very Happy Birthday all the same Fred!

-Dave


----------



## Jackull (Jun 5, 2005)

FA - FA - MI - DO - RE - DO ...

let's all sing for Sir Frederik

jackuLL


----------



## Niah (Jun 5, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRED! 8)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Freddie,

Enjoy Your Day!


Ja, m? han leva! Ja, m? han leva! Ja m? han leva uti hundrade ?r!!!

:D


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 5, 2005)

Indeed, have a great Birthday!
J


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks guys - as Craig said - only 90 years young


----------



## lux (Jun 5, 2005)

damn...why all things happen when I'm away?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRED MAN!!!

Luca


----------



## fv (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday Frederick. You look young for your age. 

EDIT: I just realized that your birthday is the same day as my eldest son's (although he isn't 90 :lol

FV


----------



## fictionmusic (Jun 5, 2005)

90 eh? I was going to say you were wise beyond your years...now I'm not so sure  

Have a good one anyway!

Cheers! (as in lifting a glass and tilting it in your honour)

David


----------



## handz (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday Fred!!!


----------



## Trev Parks (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy B-day!


----------



## rJames (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you, Frederick. And we are all the recipients of the gift, this forum.

thanks


----------



## ComposerDude (Jun 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Frederick!

...and I second rJames re the forum.


----------



## groove (Jun 7, 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Frederick !
Feliz cumpleanos Frederick !

and thanks for this forum 8)


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry I'm late - Happy Birthday Frederick! Thanks for creating V.I~


----------



## Alex W (Jun 9, 2005)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Sorry I'm late - Happy Birthday Frederick! Thanks for creating V.I~



I too am sorry. Hope you had a good one.

Great forum, cheers.


----------

